# Don't understand using lights



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi All!

Have a question...

I don't get why we would use a mini light to read a Kindle or any
other manner of reading for that matter.
Perhaps in bed when a spouse is trying to sleep.

But I can't think of any other use.
Am I just not seeing the forest on this one?

Appreciate any thoughts on the matter.

Eric (STILL waiting for my Kindle.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When the electricity goes off at night.  Still pass the time with a good book.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eric,

That's exactly why I use a light. Personally, I could sleep with the lights, tv, and radio all on, but sadly, it keeps him awake. I just grab my Kindle with a lightwedge and my ipod and read/listen until I fall asleep.

Heather


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read at night after my hubby is asleep and I also read in the car and have used it on a plane.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I guess this just proves I am still single...
(good, bad or indifferent.)

BTW I too could sleep in a hurricane if I chose to!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

In my doctor's waiting room, at the end of the day, this time of year, there is not enough light to read comfortably without a book light.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

ElDogStar,

I use a booklight for reading because I like to read before I fall asleep. If I have a bedside lamp on, it is too bright and doesn't let me get drowsy. The booklight is not as bright and only concentrates the light on the page, I like that. I also don't get eyestrain with the booklight, maybe because it isn't putting out all the light into the whole room where it isn't needed. I have used a booklight for years and haven't regretted it. Someone else might not like it. They are inexpensive enough to try one if you are considering it though. Hope this helps.

-sailor


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I use a light to read when I have the Kindle on my treadmill.

Patricia


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Sometimes my husband and I go out at night, and the drive may be long enough that I want to read while my husband drives. Any drive longer than five minutes, I want to be reading!


----------



## skivob (Nov 22, 2008)

I use mine at night in the car when my wife is driving.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Skivob & Pencepon -

Glad to see your posts here    Would like to take an opportunity here to say "Welcome Aboard!"

Hopefully you will wonder over to the Intro boards so more of us can get to know you a bit more.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> ElDogStar,
> 
> I use a booklight for reading because I like to read before I fall asleep. If I have a bedside lamp on, it is too bright and doesn't let me get drowsy. The booklight is not as bright and only concentrates the light on the page, I like that. I also don't get eyestrain with the booklight, maybe because it isn't putting out all the light into the whole room where it isn't needed. I have used a booklight for years and haven't regretted it. Someone else might not like it. They are inexpensive enough to try one if you are considering it though. Hope this helps.
> 
> -sailor


Sailor! Good day.
This is very interesting. I do the vast majority of my reading also in bed at night. I do not really have a problem with the lights etc. I do use two wall mounted lights with CF's in them, so low wattage it really requires both to be on to read. But I sort of like the idea of a much darker room and simply reading in a much more localized concentration of light just on my book/Kindle.

Would also be less disruptive to the overall process to simply turn off that one small light and put the book/Kindle down.

I have a strong feeling I will now be buying a book/Kindle light!

Now I just need to figure out which one (or two) are the best before purchasing.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Eric


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Eric,
This is the one I'm using, it came with many recommendations from the board:










It comes in a variety of colors to suit all tastes. It uses 3 AAA batteries (I use rechargeables) or some of them come with an AC adapter. If I had more outlets near my bed, I think I'd get an adapter for myself. It has 2 led lights and 2 brightness settings.

Others really like the lightwedge, I don't know anything about it, so I won't comment, just putting that option out there for you.

Katiekat


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Sailor! Good day.
> This is very interesting. I do the vast majority of my reading also in bed at night. I do not really have a problem with the lights etc. I do use two wall mounted lights with CF's in them, so low wattage it really requires both to be on to read. But I sort of like the idea of a much darker room and simply reading in a much more localized concentration of light just on my book/Kindle.
> 
> Would also be less disruptive to the overall process to simply turn off that one small light and put the book/Kindle down.
> ...


Good morning Eric,
I use the Lightwedge which slides over the Kindle. I like the way my Kindle fits snugly in it and the lighting is perfect. Check it out in accessories.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I have a booklight attached to the head of my bed. I bought it years ago from Levenger and unfortunately, they don't carry it anymore. It gives a very focused beam of light so it doesn't bother my husband and like others have said, keeps the room dark so I tend to get drowsy. Because it is a "real" light (with a plug) I don't have to worry about batteries. It has a flexible neck and is very adjustable. I've lost track of how many years I've owned it and have never had to replace the bulb. I wish I could find the same light for sale because I would love to recommend it to all the wonderful folks here.

When I was traveling in Europe back in September, I bought a little mini-booklight at a bookstore, because the places I was staying had very dim bedside lights. It's a good little light. I keep it in my purse and have used when traveling on a bus or train. I don't need it here at home.

It looks like this and they sell a light like this at Amazon. It's nice and bright but the drawback is that the batteries are expensive. They are flat batteries, like you'd find in a watch.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Eric,
> I have a booklight attached to the head of my bed. I bought it years ago from Levenger and unfortunately, they don't carry it anymore. It gives a very focused beam of light


Now this is another VERY good idea for my needs.
I never would have thought of this, especially since it is corded and not using batteries!

I will have to keep my eyes open for something like this.

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is what it looks like:










I remember when I bought it I felt like I was spending a fortune (I think it cost around $100). Of course, now, it's paid for itself 10x over.

L


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Eric,
I have both the mightybrite flex 2 and the lightwedge.  I prefer the mightybrite because I don't have to hold it against the kindle and I have more freedom of movement.  It also came in handy during a recent power outtage as an extra little lamp.  If you get the mightybrite, may I recommend buying it in black?  That color seems to fade away and not be noticed by your eyes while you read - a little thing I know, but I don't like being aware of the booklight.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I too am single so don't have worry about keeping someone awake at night and I can sleep through a hurricane and have.  I have the Mighty Bright and love it for use on planes and during the power outages of the aforementioned hurricanes.  I also use it in hotels when they have the 5 watt light bulbs in the bedside lamps or when I visit someone and want to read in bed, but don't want them to know I'm awake.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This is what it looks like:
> I remember when I bought it I felt like I was spending a fortune (I think it cost around $100). Of course, now, it's paid for itself 10x over.L


*ElDogStar and Leslie*,

I really like this idea much better than my booklight. I also like not having to use batteries, as well, and the light is up and out of the way.

I will now look into this for a bookreader light if I can find one. I hope it would hook onto a brass headboard.

I will still use my portable light when I travel, that would be nice.

-sailor


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

sailor said:


> *ElDogStar and Leslie*,
> 
> I really like this idea much better than my booklight. I also like not having to use batteries, as well, and the light is up and out of the way.
> 
> ...


Sailor, I have a couple of ideas of possibly sources.
Once I have done my due diligence if anything pans out I will pass it along.

Won't be until after he Holidays though.

Eric aka ELDogStar


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Sailor, I have a couple of ideas of possibly sources.
> Once I have done my due diligence if anything pans out I will pass it along.Won't be until after he Holidays though.
> Eric aka ELDogStar


Okay, Eric it is - I did not want to appear forward,

Thank you for doing the leg work. I won't be ready for it til after the new year as it is hectic right now, so we are okay on the time frame.
I would need one to fit on the round brass rails - there is nothing square on my headboard. If you per chance come across that kind in your search, 
please let me know as most of what I have seen out there is for square and I am at a loss where else to look.

Thank you, that would be kind of you...

-sailor


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm going to check out the littlite and lightwedge suggestions.  I've been contemplating a clip-on type light, but the ones I've used in the past were not that great compared to what I use now. I use a mountaineers-type headlamp which lasts long between recharging the AAA batteries and produces a good light with little glare.  My hubby goes to sleep before me so this is my solution honed from lots of backpacking and camping trips.  However,  I really look and feel like a dork wearing it.  I'm ready for a more elegant solution.

Esther


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have used mine in a movie theater, while waiting for it to start (not during!) and mostly while in pool halls. I play quite a bit and some of them
are very dark. When I play in tournaments, there can be a lot of down time, waiting for your match. So that is when I read and it works great.
I do understand your confusion, I also am happily single and was thinking, why not just put a lamp next to your bed, when I first read about people using them in their own homes!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I use my Mighty Bright Light for reading in the car as a passenger, of course. It get's dark now, before I get out of work.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah-ha!  I bought mine just recently (Might Bright Xtraflex2) to read while waiting for the bus.  The hard compacted snow and ice makes it hard for my little car (not to mention my car is kinda blocked in), so waiting 45 minutes or so for public transportation it helps.  Not that my iPod wasn't doing it's job, but you can only look down the street for the bus for so long...and watching videos totally drain it.  So on the way home from work, I popped into B&N and bought one (though wasn't too happy with the color...grrr, but it was all they had and they were running out).

Since I live alone, it's just nice to know that I don't have to worry about keeping the random guest awake or other when I'm traveling...via public transport or flying internationally.

Though question to those who have the Mighty Bright Xtraflex2, how do you keep the clip from shifting around?  I can flush it completely to my OEM Kindle cover, but it lifts my Kindle in it's case.  If I clip it only half way, the thing keeps moving around really easily.  Is it just my light or are the all like that?  My flexing neck also feels a bit flimsy...  Do I have a defective one or something?  I do have to say it's going to take a bit to get used to the LED light color.  

Thanks!

Tris


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Tris,

Are you folding the cover so it is underneath the Kindle?

I use mine that way and when I use my Mighty Bright, I clip to the cover.  That way it doesn't move around.

Hope this helps,

Marci


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Tris, 
I do the same - I fold my cover and clip the light to the folded back side.  It doesn't touch my Kindle at all.  And the neck on mine is nice and stiff.  Easy to manipulate, but once I get it where I want it, it stays put.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

Mighty Bright user here. I've used it: in bed, at the movies, on a cruise ship in the theater before a show, in the car, in my class while students watched a video, on the couch during commercials, etc. Lots of reasons to have a little extra light!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Mighty Bright and a Lightwedge.  I prefer the Mighty Bright so far, but only because I just recently received the Lightwedge and I'm still getting used to juggling it on my Kindle.  My hubby isn't bothered by the light, but I am usually trying to lull myself to sleep and if the light is too bright I'll stay up all night.

Like Esther, I also have one of those headlamps that goes on your forehead.  I'm pretty confident, but that look is hard for me to pull off without laughing.  Sleeping with t-shirts, hunting socks and a headlamp.  Oh yea....I'm bringing back sexy here in Michigan.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Dawn, did you add the little page rest piece onto the Lightwedge? It really helps.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Dawn, did you add the little page rest piece onto the Lightwedge? It really helps.


Yes, but I also have it in a Vizu cover, which has a center post at the top so it makes the lightwedge a little lopsided. It works much better when I take it out of the cover, but I get a little lazy to do that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, yeah, that would make it a bit wobbly. I use it with my M-Edge and I just slip the elastic off the corner and it sits there perfectly.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Perhaps in bed when a spouse is trying to sleep.


BINGO!! Ding, Ding Ding!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Like Esther, I also have one of those headlamps that goes on your forehead. I'm pretty confident, but that look is hard for me to pull off without laughing. Sleeping with t-shirts, hunting socks and a headlamp. Oh yea....I'm bringing back sexy here in Michigan.


Hahahaha, that's funny! Thanks for a good chuckle this morning...

L


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

vg said:


> Tris,
> I do the same - I fold my cover and clip the light to the folded back side. It doesn't touch my Kindle at all. And the neck on mine is nice and stiff. Easy to manipulate, but once I get it where I want it, it stays put.


Thanks for the tip Marci and VG! I for some reason don't fold my OEM cover back, I usually hold it open like a regular book, but I have found that if I clip it to the spine of my cover it works best. I can stick the clip all the way in so it won't shift around, and it is easier to angle the neck where I don't get that nice little spot light.

Tris


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't understand why you don't get the need for a light. How about for reading in dark places, such  as when taking a bus or train trip at night, or on a plane, or simply in bed with a spouse who is sleeping. There are lots of good reasons. 

I use the Illuminator light that fits in the M-Edge case. It's awesome!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't feel the need for a light.  I usually like to read in a well lighted room anyway.  I have a lamp by my reading chair and one by my bed.  I read in the car on the way to my FIL's house on Friday.  When it got too dark, I put on the in-car light.  Decided that wasn't enough and just finished the chapter and talked to hubby instead. (What a concept!  Actual conversaiton!   )

My FIL did mention to me the other day 'why doesn't that thing have a light?'.  He's a total non-reader but appreciates that I do read.  I explained that there were lots of aftermarket lights available and I'd just not seen the need for one yet.  I was in a chair next to a lamp and that worked for me.

I guess I figure I never had a 'personal' light when I carried around paper books, so I don't need one for the Kindle.  I can see where it would be useful sometimes, but I guess I haven't had occasion to be in those situations often enough to feel the lack.

So it's personal preference I guess.

Ann


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I use a headlamp for reading. My Fiance and I use them for car camping and backpacking and they work just as well in bed and on airplanes. The best part is that they work great when you loose power. You have both hands free and the light is directed right were you need it when walking. Most have three light settings so you can adjust the amount of light you use when reading or walking to the bathrooms when camping.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

they do blind the person who you look toward to say hi   my husband prefers the headlamp it is too much of a spot light to read by for me.  I like the cozy personal space that my clip on creates. 

lots of choices out there.

Sylvia


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They can be blinding. I normally use mine on the lowest level. I use the high level only for the 2 am bathroom trek. Normally I don't have to worry about blinding someone then. (grins)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

for sure. the night walks for us here include bears.  I think that was too much of a consideration when we bought the headlamps there is not a low enough setting 

Sylvia


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a Mighty Brite right now as I am waiting somewhat impatiently for my e-luminator that will fit in my M-edge. I use it every night when my husband is sleeping. He gets up at 3:30 a.m. so we go to bed pretty early. I can read all I want without disturbing him one bit. Also, I use it when I can't sleep in the middle of the night. I go to my favorite reading place downstairs and use the Mighty Brite instead of turning on the overhead light. Seems like I get sleepy faster with just a little bit of light rather than with the whole room being lit up.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I use whatever booklights my parents usually get me for christmas (there's alway on stuffed into my stocking). My dorm roommate and I were AVID readers (one of the few in our dorm). I used to use it in the bus, in my car (as the family shops), in my room (when I pretend not to be home), during dorm blackouts (my dorm was built before WWII), and in the theaters before the movie starts.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Eric,
> This is the one I'm using, it came with many recommendations from the board:
> 
> 
> ...


I just received the above Mighty Bright light from Amazon today. I'd like to start using it on my DTB before my K2 arrives. Does anyone use it with the power adapter, and if so, does it have to be plugged into the power adapter while you're using it or just to charge it up? I am so NOT mechanically minded, as you can probably tell!

Also, is there any glare when you're using it with your Kindle? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Um, it says right under the picture-" It uses 3 AAA batteries"  so that should answer your question? Or am I missing something?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Um, it says right under the picture-" It uses 3 AAA batteries" so that should answer your question? Or am I missing something?


Perhaps just confused about my question. I meant to ask if anyone used it with the power adapter. I can put in the batteries, even though I'm not mechanically minded


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Um, it says right under the picture-" It uses 3 AAA batteries" so that should answer your question? Or am I missing something?


NYC did you forget to add a smiley.  Libro has not received her Kindle yet and she is curious about many things as we were prior to receiving our Kindle. We all sometimes ask questions that may be worded wrong or misunderstood by the reader.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> NYC did you forget to add a smiley.  Libro has not received her Kindle yet and she is curious about many things as we were prior to receiving our Kindle. We all sometimes ask questions that may be worded wrong or misunderstood by the reader.


Why am I being reprimanded for being confused as to what he/she was asking? That's why my reply asked if I was missing something. If that was considered flaming well...geesh!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Why am I being reprimanded for being confused as to what he/she was asking? That's why my reply asked if I was missing something. If that was considered flaming well...geesh!


I wasn't reprimanding you, I thought your post could have been a little kinder, that's all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I wasn't reprimanding you, I thought your post could have been a little kinder, that's all.


Well if what I posted is considered nasty maybe I'd better stick to reading rather than posting.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't say it was nasty NYC. I apologize if I offended you or made you mad, that was not my intention. As I said previously I thought it could have been kinder. I never mentioned flaming nor did I mention nasty. Once again I am sorry and hope you will accept my apology.

Good night.

Linda
Moderator


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I haven't received my kindle or light yet, I thought it was a valid question.

Is this light battery only or can it also plug in?

If this is a dumb question then just ignore me, I'm sure I'll learn when it arrives.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

On an unrelated note thanks to whoever added spell check, I couldn't type to save my life and this thing fixes all (almost) of my clumsy poking of the keys.


Haven't made one yet without a correction.  DOH!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I haven't received my kindle or light yet, I thought it was a valid question.
> 
> Is this light battery only or can it also plug in?
> 
> If this is a dumb question then just ignore me, I'm sure I'll learn when it arrives.


It does both I believe-the Mighty Bright I have does, but it's a slightly older model.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Mighty Bright I have has an AC Adapter (sold seprately). I use it because I have a tendency to fall asleep while reading and I'm tired of switching out the batteries.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning Eric,
> I use the Lightwedge which slides over the Kindle. I like the way my Kindle fits snugly in it and the lighting is perfect. Check it out in accessories.
> 
> Linda


Linda - the Lightwedge doesn't get in the way of working the buttons or make the Kindle hard to hold -- and which one do you use the larger or smaller of the two.... I have them packed away somewhere here and think it could be a good solution I'm just not visualizing how you are using them I guess. Sorry I'm a bit brain fuzzy - just took some pain meds for my broken arm ...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

rho said:


> Linda - the Lightwedge doesn't get in the way of working the buttons or make the Kindle hard to hold -- and which one do you use the larger or smaller of the two.... I have them packed away somewhere here and think it could be a good solution I'm just not visualizing how you are using them I guess. Sorry I'm a bit brain fuzzy - just took some pain meds for my broken arm ...


Good morning Rho, sorry to hear about the broken arm. Feel better soon! I use the smaller paper back Lightwedge. The lighting is perfect for reading in bed with all other lights off. I use the edge or black tab thing at the top to keep it on my Kindle and slide the left (looking at the LW) corner of the LW under the left corner of my Oberon or m-Edge cover. It does a fair job of secruing the LW in place. Reaching the button to turn page is a bit more difficult. I place my left thumb at the top of the left corner and then slide my finger between the right side of the LW and Kindle. Hope that makes sense. Wish it were easier but I do love this light for night reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I haven't received my kindle or light yet, I thought it was a valid question.
> 
> Is this light battery only or can it also plug in?
> 
> If this is a dumb question then just ignore me, I'm sure I'll learn when it arrives.


Good news gruntman, there are *no* dumb questions here!  We do our best to answer all questions in a kind, friendly manner. This is one of the of the things that sets KB apart from other sites.

As others have said it is both battery and AC. (sold separately)

As for spell check you can thank our fearless leader, Harvey. I love that feature!

Linda
Moderator


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a Might Bright and it just takes batteries.  Years ago I had one that did both batteries and adapter but the clip was huge on it and it was heavy not sure if it would work attached to a book cover without flipping around.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good morning Rho, sorry to hear about the broken arm. Feel better soon! I use the smaller paper back Lightwedge. The lighting is perfect for reading in bed with all other lights off. I use the edge or black tab thing at the top to keep it on my Kindle and slide the left (looking at the LW) corner of the LW under the left corner of my Oberon or m-Edge cover. It does a fair job of secruing the LW in place. Reaching the button to turn page is a bit more difficult. I place my left thumb at the top of the left corner and then slide my finger between the right side of the LW and Kindle. Hope that makes sense. Wish it were easier but I do love this light for night reading.


Thanks - the are will take some time (doctor says 8 months or more - I really did it up for sure) but my Kindle has been my best friend since it happened - it is the best!! And it wasn't even a reason I bought the Kindle over a year ago ..

I looked for my LW last night and I found the big one of course - isn't that the way it always goes  I use the clip on light now but I was trying to figure out something to do if I break down and buy the K2 and not get a cover right away -- guess I will be looking for the smaller one now


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

rho, a head lamp would work great for you. You can put it on, direct the light, and have your arm free. It has the added benefit that if you loose power while you have a broken arm you would have a headlamp that would allow you to use your arm instead of having it occupied carrying a flashlight.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> ...if you loose power...


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I use a light if I'm sitting in an area that needs more light and not really an easy place to set extra lighting, in bed, in the car (as a passenger), on the treadmill and I like to sit outside to read at night. I live at the coast so minimum light as possible as to not to invite the bugs.

I've had book lights since I really learned to read and they have come *A LONG WAY BABY*! Gosh my 1st one took 4 D cell batteries. It was so heavy to try to clip onto a book and try to read. The mighty brite is my favorite. I got mine at hancock fabrics.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

cheshirenc said:


> A LONG WAY BABY[/b]! Gosh my 1st one took 4 D cell batteries.


Wow that's a big book light, How did u attach it to books, bolt or weld?


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Wow that's a big book light, How did u attach it to books, bolt or weld?


LOL, just about. It had a clip that attached the light to the book and a trailing battery pack, if you were in the car and someone turned a corner too sharply the battery pack would fly into the floor board almost taking the book with it. the batteries also only lasted about an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> On an unrelated note thanks to whoever added spell check, I couldn't type to save my life and this thing fixes all (almost) of my clumsy poking of the keys.
> 
> Haven't made one yet without a correction. DOH!!


On a blog that I follow, the spellchecker suggested that Rotweiller be replaced with Rototiller! That can make for some fun posts LOL BTW, I love spellcheck too...


----------

